# BA BB Ratio Adivce



## Scr0tuMan (Aug 1, 2018)

I have been brewing my gear now for a while with 2 % BA and 18% BB per advice on basskillers steroid calculator. I suspend all my gear in MCT oil. The stuff still seems to be a bit painful not unbearably painful but there is some pain indeed. Is there a smaller BA BB ratio I can use to suspend my gear that will allow it to hold properly? Would this help out to lessen the pain of injections? Also any other advice you could give me to make a less painful solution would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bbuck (Aug 1, 2018)

Depending on the ester and mg/ml that you are making you may be able to get by with less.You can use just 1% BA as that is what the labels on my pharmaceutical grade product's use. The BA's job is to help kill/sterilize the brew, so in higher amounts it may damage the tissue you shot it into which can cause pain depending on how sensitive you may be.


----------



## Scr0tuMan (Aug 2, 2018)

bbuck said:


> Depending on the ester and mg/ml that you are making you may be able to get by with less.You can use just 1% BA as that is what the labels on my pharmaceutical grade product's use. The BA's job is to help kill/sterilize the brew, so in higher amounts it may damage the tissue you shot it into which can cause pain depending on how sensitive you may be.



What do you recommend the ratio of BB should be? I vaguely remember reading someone on a 13% ration but I could be wrong. Any input would be greatly appreciated. Also the esters that I am suspending are  Proprionate, Enathenate, Masteron, and NPP.


----------



## Akamai (Aug 2, 2018)

Exactly as B stated some esters are readily soluble in oil like  TE so u need minimal co-solvents to hold it in. Just enough to maintain sterility 1%. 

MERCK index will give everything you need.

Ak


----------



## Scr0tuMan (Sep 6, 2018)

I ended up using a 1%BA and 10%BB ratio. Absolutely painless!!  It was painful before when I used 2%BA and 18%BB.


----------

